# memory settings



## markost (May 5, 2005)

Does anyone have, or know of a guide to modifying the memory timings for a 9800xt


----------



## Marholl (May 7, 2005)

example 5 clock to 6 are down clock and ex 5 clock to 4 clock are you overclock
sometimes while downlclok you can overclock more core and memory example
but overclokc 5 to 4 i think is best and what are you meaning whit guide i messed whit my x600 pro card

 celeron:d 2.8 ghz@3.36  ghz ram pc2700 256 mb@pc3200 256mb
sata(153):200gb ide ata 40 gb ide ata 10 gb ) ide ata dvd burner burning time 4x
flashed 8 x


----------



## gR3iF (May 8, 2005)

generall question:
why flash, change ram timings....
for your graphic card where is the reason?
there might be 5 percent more in it but for what?
okay i oc my card and i will try to flash it to an xt but only because its the only way and it will bring about 20%
but why do it on an xt?
its the fastest offer from ati 
SOMEONE plz help me seen enough of this questions.


to answer your question i know that u can write your bios self for some cars but u could tell me more 
maybe manufactor....flashed pro or original xt??


----------



## Marholl (May 8, 2005)

example my x600 pro standard was geting 50 to 60 avg and 50-65 fps now its get 80
and 70-80 fps

after overclok it was geting 70 and 65 avg and after mesing white memory timings i was geting 80 avg and 70-80 fps lol

 celeron:d 2.8 ghz@3.36 ghz ram pc2700 256 mb@pc3200 256mb
sata(153):200gb ide ata 40 gb ide ata 10 gb ) ide ata dvd burner burning time 4x
flashed 8 x


----------

